# Favorite football (soccer) players



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I remember the 2006 world cup. I was at home then, and I watched every single game. I thoroughly enjoyed it. My favorite team was Brazil back then, I liked Ronaldo, Kaka, Ronalidhino.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Mines are Xavi, Messi, and Iniesta. I also love the fact that each of these guys are the height of 5'7 (around my height so I find it quite inspirational) and they play the most beautiful football of all. I also like Pedro, David Villa, Iker Casillas, Higuain, and Carlos Tevez. lol I listed too many Barcelona players.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ryan Giggs.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 for Ryan Giggs 

Having said that I can't really say seriously I have any favourite footballers. Just a favourite team.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ronaldo just announced his retirement today. He's only 34. 
David Beckham is my age 
Luis Figo 

....I'll probably have more.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Didier Drogba


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Paul Scholes.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

so many to mention but id have to go for brazilian ronaldo and ronaldinho. then ryan giggs and also from the past id say george best


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Zidane's my favourite (though that headbutt didn't make any sense), he seems to have some method to how he plays. Less famous player's (at least outside Europe) I think are really good are Matthew Le Tissier, Michael Laudrup, and Leandro Almeida (young and not a household name like the others, he plays for Dynamo Kyiv (there's a few Leandro Almeida's)).


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my, there are soooooo many.

The one's that come to mind are definitely Kaka,
Ryan Giggs as well  

I just love a good game.


----------



## blur (Feb 21, 2011)

Stevie G.


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Steven Gerrard
Javier Hernandez (Chicharito)
Lionel Messi
Arjen Robben


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryan Giggs
Wayne Rooney
Xavi hernandez
Messi
Iniesta
Javier Chicharito Hernandez
Paul Scholes
Nemanja Vidic

i'm a fan of barcelona and man utd here :b


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Not counting retired/past their prime players (Zidane, Ronaldinho etc) 

Messi, Iniesta and the pass master Xavi
The whole Tottenham team as i'm a dedicated fan (Bale is a legend)
Sergio Aguero from Athletico Madrid
Alexis Sanchez at Udinese
Fernando Torres


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Reasonably refreshing not to just see the FM players with the annoying lists. "MARQUINHOS, KEIRRISON AND ARTURO VIDAL LOL."

My current favourite player is Somen Tchoyi. He is without a doubt the worst player i've ever seen on the wing and therefore makes for great viewing!


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Donatello said:


> Reasonably refreshing not to just see the FM players with the annoying lists. "MARQUINHOS, KEIRRISON AND ARTURO VIDAL LOL."
> 
> My current favourite player is Somen Tchoyi. He is without a doubt the worst player i've ever seen on the wing and therefore makes for great viewing!


Haha good old FM. It's true though, some players have come good, like I <3 Alexis Sanchez cuz of his exploits in my Spurs team on FM but in reality hes looking the real deal. Just scored 4 goals vs Palermo, pure class.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Lionel Messi
Robin Van Persia
Ronaldo (Brazilian) 
Zidane
Thierry Henry (back in Arsenal days)
Fernando Torres, but havent heard much since he transfered.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

david luiz


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I feel lucky that I could watch a couple of games of Crujff's Barcelona with "Romario and Stoichkov". Current coach Guardiola was playing in Busquets position.






Childhood memories


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Edgar Davids


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

kos said:


> Edgar Davids
> 
> View attachment 8456
> 
> ...


The Pitbull


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Diego Maradona is my favourite player. Remember watching him as a kid in 1986 and never seen anything like him since, Messi is maybe as good though.

Other faves:

Messi
Georgie Hagi 
Ronaldinho
(The Real) Ronaldo
Robbie Fowler
Cafu
Romario
Davor Suker
Stoichkov
Zidane 
Iniesta


----------



## Pedrofilipovic (May 23, 2011)

goodman said:


> david luiz


lol, +1 for Sideshow Bob!!

All time favorites: Ronaldo and Zidane. (even though Zidane made me cry like a baby in 1998)


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zizou is the best player of my lifetime. I support the USMNT and Milan so my other favorites are......

Dempsey
Bocanegra
Maldini
Gattuso
Pirlo cry

My favorite who does not play for any of my teams is Arjen Robben.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Thomas Muller
Miroslav Klose
Lionel Messi


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Still got it *slow boxing hooks*


----------



## total (May 11, 2011)

Diego Maradona is my favourite player of all time. My favorite Croatian player is Davor Šuker, his generation was great, he was best goalscorer of the World Cup 1998 and Croatia ended in 3rd place.






...and this was the best game of Croatian national team in recent times, when Croatia defeated England on Wembley:


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Messi
C.Ronaldo
Original Ronaldo
Roberto Carlos
Zidane
Ronaldihno


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

Wesley Sneijder
Lionel Messi
Zidane
Xavi
Ronaldo (brazillian)
Arjen Robben


----------

